# Flipping 2 opposite edges algorithm



## riffz (Jul 2, 2009)

I've noticed that the most commonly given algorithm for flipping the UF and UB edge is this:

M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2

But I was fooling around and found this one:

M' U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M'

I think it might be faster because there are no M moves, which are awkward for me to perform.

What do you think?


----------



## Kian (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree. It's definitely faster for me.


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 2, 2009)

I use that alg


----------



## Ellis (Jul 2, 2009)

Um, is this for blindsolving? There was no mention of that anywhere. I think there a lot of people who use both of those algorithms. I don't do opp edge flips often, but when I do, I use the first one.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 2, 2009)

I like it. Much nicer.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 2, 2009)

SWEET. I love this alg. Thanks a lot!


----------



## riffz (Jul 2, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Um, is this for blindsolving? There was no mention of that anywhere. I think there a lot of people who use both of those algorithms. I don't do opp edge flips often, but when I do, I use the first one.



Well its definitely useful for blindsolving, but I'm sure it might have more uses than just that.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd6nFLoKd5U
I think he also did it sub-1.


----------



## Ellis (Jul 2, 2009)

riffz said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > Um, is this for blindsolving? There was no mention of that anywhere. I think there a lot of people who use both of those algorithms. I don't do opp edge flips often, but when I do, I use the first one.
> ...


Well, I agree it might be useful elsewhere, but where would you actually use this other than blindsolving? I can't think of any situation that I would use this other than BLD orientation... and of course the extremely rare scenario that this would come up as your full LL case during speedsolving. I just think stuff like this should be specified as BLD because when I first read the title I was thinking just an opp edge orient OLL.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 2, 2009)

riffz said:


> M' U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M'
> 
> I think it might be faster because there are no M moves, which are awkward for me to perform.


That's the alg I use ^^ 
I can get between 1.5 and 1.8 easily


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 2, 2009)

I use this for Roux.
Either this or an <R, r, U> alg, if I have a certain perm.


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 2, 2009)

I've been using that alg ever since I found it using Cube Explorer a while ago (just searched for opposite edges switched with only M' U U2). I like it so much more.


----------



## riffz (Jul 2, 2009)

Okay, I apologize if some of you knew it already, but I hope its still helped some of you out.


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 2, 2009)

riffz said:


> Okay, I apologize if some of you knew it already, but I hope its still helped some of you out.



No need to apologize; I'm happy someone else found this (imo) much better alg, and is spreading it around.


----------



## tongjunhui (Jul 21, 2022)

nice. 

A minor reminder is that `M' U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M'` doesn't work on higher order cubes such as 5x5x5 and 7x7x7.
`M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2` is better but it's not super-cube safe algorithm: (4 centers rotated)


@Christopher Mowla to see if there is any super-cube safe algorithms.


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 21, 2022)

tongjunhui said:


> nice.
> 
> A minor reminder is that `M' U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M'` doesn't work on higher order cubes such as 5x5x5 and 7x7x7.
> `M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2` is better but it's not super-cube safe algorithm: (4 centers rotated)
> ...


You could use a centre-safe commutator:
R E2 R2 E R U2 R' E' R2 E2 R' U2


----------



## tongjunhui (Jul 22, 2022)

xyzzy said:


> You could use a centre-safe commutator:
> R E2 R2 E R U2 R' E' R2 E2 R' U2


awesome! Thanks. you made me had a better understanding of commutator.


----------

